# Delivering results



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to demonstrate that I meet this competency on an online form.
WTF does it mean?
Apparently it's to do with embracing responsibility and displaying a capacity for driving issues forward.
  
It's been a while since I had to talk bollocks to tick boxes. Help me out please!


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you want this job?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2012)

In as far as I need one, yes


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 14, 2012)

i see it as meaning "carrying a project through to completion".


----------



## kittyP (Aug 14, 2012)

I usually take it mean doing the job properly but I think what they are actually after are, well, results


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Apparently it's to do with embracing responsibility and displaying a capacity for driving issues forward.


 


Does that mean "capable of doing stuff"?

I think what they mean is they want you to give an example of past work (or education / voluntary work environments) situations where you have been expected to do stuff, and have done the stuff you are expected to within the time you're expected to do it without fucking up in a big way.

Unless I've misunderstood it.  My corporate bollocks > english translation is a bit out of practice.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 14, 2012)

I think what they want is an indication that you have been set targets and then met them.

"In my current role I have consistenly delivered results by meeting and often exceeding my shit-shovelling targets".

Also a way of mentioning appraisals if you have had them and done well in them.

Oh yeah you probably want to "take ownership" of tasks/roles/responsibilities. Or even "embrace" them.

But basically it is as said above - can you do things without fucking them up?


----------



## Ozone (Aug 14, 2012)

Found this online - it's the best example I could find of "the skills needed to demonstrate competency in delivering results" - you could manipulate some of the points in each level and relate them to how you could/would be able to deliver results (not sure what format your form is in, but if it requires some writing just re-hash some of these points).....http://www.north-ayrshire.gov.uk/Documents/CorporateServices/HR/CBRExtract-DR.pdf


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 14, 2012)

It's bollocks, it doesn't matter what you put as long as it's about a time that you did something. I would frame it in terms of a set of requirements, actions you took to fulfil them and measurable positive outcomes from your actions... but I wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 14, 2012)

Ozone said:


> Found this online - it's the best example I could find of "the skills needed to demonstrate competency in delivering results" - you could manipulate some of the points in each level and relate them to how you could/would be able to deliver results (not sure what format your form is in, but if it requires some writing just re-hash some of these points).....http://www.north-ayrshire.gov.uk/Documents/CorporateServices/HR/CBRExtract-DR.pdf


? Don't just rehash some general points from a form!!! they are not looking for explanation of what their question means, they want examples from real life.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 14, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> ? Don't just rehash some general points from a form!!! they are not looking for explanation of what their question means, they want examples from real life.


 
This, think about targets you've hit/projects you completed in your old post and try and make it relevant them to the new post if possible.


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 14, 2012)

Have you got anything quantifiable? I don't know what job you do but as I'm a teacher I'd witter about 80% of students.achieving whatever. Raising sales? Getting projects completed ahead of.time blah blah.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 14, 2012)

I think of it as, Identify target, lay out how you intend to hit target, execute plan, prove you hit target.

IYSWIM

I was asked to sell 50 ice creams a day
I identified that being by the pier on the beach was the optimum selling spot
I identified an ideal spot, got there early and sold a metric fuck tonne of icecream
I know it was a metric fuck tonne of icecream sold as it beat all previous records for this time of year with this weather, infact my boss Mister Angelo Whippy gave me this shiny certificate to say I was his best icecream seller for the month of July


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2012)

got a job i may apply for with this shit atm
'competency framework' 
someone explained it to me as
STAR
Situation, Task, Action and Result
so what was the Situation and Task you were faced with, what Action did you take and what was the Result


----------



## Ozone (Aug 14, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> ? Don't just rehash some general points from a form!!! they are not looking for explanation of what their question means, they want examples from real life.


 

As I said in my post:

*"you could manipulate some of the points in each level and relate them to how you could/would be able to deliver results"*

The form I attached just gives you an idea of the skills they may be looking for when they ask for competency in delivering results.....yes it's bollocks, but if they have used this term and have asked how you can demonstrate competency, they will expect an answer relating to result delivery, and that form set out some pretty clear points as to what exactly results delivery may be.....


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 14, 2012)

Ozone said:


> As I said in my post:
> 
> *"you could manipulate some of the points in each level and relate them to how you could/would be able to deliver results"*
> 
> The form I attached just gives you an idea of the skills they may be looking for when they ask for competency in delivering results.....yes it's bollocks, but if they have used this term and have asked how you can demonstrate competency, they will expect an answer relating to result delivery, and that form set out some pretty clear points as to what exactly results delivery may be.....


i think you are putting cart before horse though. Just put something concrete that you have achieved in a previous position; don't worry about ticking off things from a form.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.
I have thought of a massive project I took part in that was successfully completed (a transfer of operations from one site to another). All deadlines were missed mind and it coast way over budget but none of that was under my control and I won't mention it, but I shall talk about how difficult it was and how i managed to cope with unexpected problems.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 14, 2012)

sounds awesome to me, that's the kind of thing i would put anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> I have thought of a massive project I took part in that was successfully completed (a transfer of operations from one site to another). All deadlines were missed mind and it coast way over budget but none of that was under my control and I won't mention it, but I shall talk about how difficult it was and how i managed to cope with unexpected problems.


 
the 'dealing with problems' bit sounds good, but dunno about the rest of it.

"I was involved in" / "I took part in" are a bit vague -could mean anything from being project manager to someone who typed up a couple of memos about it.

ideally you want an "I did" / "I was responsible for" - the specifics for you, so long as that's relevant to the job you're going for. 

Assuming it was the kind of organisation / job where you were ever allowed to do anything that is, there are plenty that don't.   Although "responsibility" in the form of blame is not always so easy to avoid.


----------



## cesare (Aug 14, 2012)

Ozone said:


> As I said in my post:
> 
> *"you could manipulate some of the points in each level and relate them to how you could/would be able to deliver results"*
> 
> The form I attached just gives you an idea of the skills they may be looking for when they ask for competency in delivering results.....yes it's bollocks, but if they have used this term and have asked how you can demonstrate competency, they will expect an answer relating to result delivery, and that form set out some pretty clear points as to what exactly results delivery may be.....




Yep, if they're doing it properly even their interview questions will be designed to elicit answers that fit (or not) whichever competences for that role.


----------

